# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  "Viajes del agua" de Madrid.

## jasg555

Hace muchos años leí sobre ellos, y gracias a un amigo, ingeniero agrícola del Ayuntamiento, me metí en uno de ellos apenas unos metros en la zona de la Dehesa de la Villa. La sensación de Historia era impresionante, nunca la había sentido así. Quizás es por ser madrileño de nacimiento y de varias generaciones.

 Los viajes del agua son formas de canalización del agua subterránea de los alrededores del asentamiento de Madrid que comenzaron en época árabe, generalizándose a partir del siglo XV aproximadamente, aunque los autores se contradicen.

 El emplazamiento defensivo y su posterior, aunque lento crecimiento, hizo buscar alternativas a caudal que podía ofrecer el Manzanares, muy seco en verano y mermado por los arenales. Esa circunstancia hizo que se aplicaran técnicas provenientes de Persia y Afganistan  para traer un caudal de agua potable de forma más o menos constante.

Básicamente consistían en pozos que se excavaban en zona arenosa hasta llegar a la zona impermeable. Desde los distintos pozos de una zona de captación, se practicaban canales excavados a una profundidad de 1,80 m aproximadamente para conducir el agua con una pendiente suave hasta un depósito principal que hacía las veces de decantación.

Esos canales tenían uno pozos de registro que estaban cubiertos por un trapecio fabricado en granito llamado *capirote*, de los cuales aún quedan en Madrid algunos. Lo cuales sobreviven entre la indiferencia de los madrileños que no saben qué es ese "peñasco".

Luego desde esos depósitos decantadores o *arcas* salían nuevas conducciones dirigidas hacia alguna fuente pública, una fortaleza o cualquier edificio público.

 En Madrid existían viajes de "agua fina" y de "agua gruesa"
 Los de agua fina eran: *Alcubilla, Castellana, Abroñigal Alto y Abroñigal Bajo.* Con algunas ramificaciones posteriores a los conventos cristianos y recintos reales, el más famoso porque ha estado hasta hace poco en funcionamiento era el de la *Fuente de El Berro*

Los de aguas gordas se utilizaban generalmente para el ganado, limpieza y pequeñas huertas.

Como curiosidad, La Castellana madrileña era un arroyo antiguamente, en cuyo nacimiento se cavó el viaje que lleva su nombre. Abroñigal es el nombre del arroyo sobre el cual se construyó ya hace unos 35 años la M-30, en sus pozas antes de desembocar en el manzanares se llegó a bañar mi padre de niño.
 Y Alcubilla estaba situado en la Dehesa de la Villa, que entonces era extrarradio.

 Estos viajes de Agua, regidos por un funcionario o *FONTANERO* daban trabajo a unos personajes que hoy en día se han olvidado: los aguadores, encargados de llevar el agua desde la fuente terminal hasta las viviendas, a cambio de una tarifa fijada por el Ayuntamiento.

Con la construcción del embalse del El Villar y de las primeras infraestructuras del Canal de Isabel II a finales del siglo XIX, los viajes del agua fueron cayendo en desuso, aunque algunos estuvieron en funcionamiento hasta hace poco como dije anteriormente.

Tras una breve explicación de lo poco que os puedo transmitir sobre el tema, os recomiendo visitar unas direcciones en las cuales se explican éstas captaciones de agua tan importantes en la historia de manera más rigurosa:

http://artedemadrid.wordpress.com/20...-la-alcubilla/   y posteriores.

http://amigosdelforo.es/web/2006/06/...lenos/#more-65

Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Precciosa y curiosa historia que nos desvela parte de nuestra historica relacion con el agua y las infraestructuras que nuestros antepasados (y no tan antepasados) realizaban.
Gracias, habra tanto que desconocemos.

----------


## jasg555

> habrá tanto que desconocemos.


 Y que lo digas Ben-Amar. :Smile:  :Smile: 
Fíjate que hoy leyendo sobre los viajes del agua, me he dado de narices con una documentación excelente sobre otra infraestructura hidraúlica madrileña que a mí me ha sorprendido enormemente.
Tenía noticias de ella, pero nunca pensé que fuera tan importante.

Luego, o mañana la subiré, les he mandado un email a los autores para ponerlo. Si no pondré el link.

----------

